# Um....not trying to cause trouble but.....



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Morrison is playing very well in summer league action today. The Games are viewable through their website.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Morrison is playing very well in summer league action today. The Games are viewable through their website.


Wow, he's playing well? What a surprise.

I really wish we selected Morrison, especially after losing Viktor, but come on.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Morrison is playing very well in summer league action today. The Games are viewable through their website.


He should play well...he was a high draft pick and he's basically been handed the keys to the (summer league) franchise. that doesn't mean you need to do this every time anyone that you like plays a nice game.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> He should play well...he was a high draft pick and he's basically been handed the keys to the (summer league) franchise. that doesn't mean you need to do this every time anyone that you like plays a nice game.




Well it's the first time, and since he has "local" ties I thought I would let people know they can watch the Orlando summer league games via web cast on NBAtv. For those people that can't view it for whatever reason I wanted to let them know he did well. 

Not every high draft pick has a great summer league either. Our own high lottery pick, LaMarcus Aldridge, has struggled a bit offensively. So tell me again why it's not news worhty enough for you Sire?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

You are not causing trouble MM....

I am interested to see how Morrison performs in summer league and more importantly throughout the season...

Considering POR could have drafted Morrison...I think comparing his performances to Roy\Aldridge are fair...even if a few of the fanboys don't want to hear it....


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

he had 12 points : )


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> he had 12 points : )




Yep. Nothing earth shattering. I watched the game though and he did seem to play very well. Roy might actually be a little smooter on offense, if not capable of scoring in bunches like Morrison.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Well it's the first time, and since he has "local" ties I thought I would let people know they can watch the Orlando summer league games via web cast on NBAtv. For those people that can't view it for whatever reason I wanted to let them know he did well.
> 
> Not every high draft pick has a great summer league either. Our own high lottery pick, LaMarcus Aldridge, has struggled a bit offensively. So tell me again why it's not news worhty enough for you Sire?


 

Aldridge had a very nice game against GS with 14pts, 6rbds and 4 blks. He has played about as expected. I don't think anyone was really expecting much offensive production from him at this point.

Morrison is simply doing what everyone expected him to do...score points...nothing really surprising there.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Dude had 12 points. Haven't seen the box score, but I'm liking Aldridge and Roy A LOT better so far.

-Pop


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Morrison can and will have some great games and is a great fit in Charlotte.

What he won't do is fill a score sheet like B. Roy will. 

Be it what it may, but I'll take:

Roy's 15/5/5 over Adam's 18/4/2 any day. Adam will shoot better from 3, but Roy will have a higher FG%. I project a few triple doubles from Roy this year, while Adam will probably go for 30+ several times.

Martell is our pure scorer, Roy will be the offensive catalyst.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Blazer Maven said:


> I project a few triple doubles from Roy this year


I hope you're right. I'd love to see that.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

Good for him. Do I give a ****? NO!


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> I thought I would let people know they can watch the Orlando summer league games via web cast on NBAtv


Do you have a link for this? I'd love to watch these games over the internet.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazed said:


> Do you have a link for this? I'd love to watch these games over the internet.




I'm not a linker, but if you go to nba.com it's right there.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> You are not causing trouble MM....
> 
> I am interested to see how Morrison performs in summer league and more importantly throughout the season...
> 
> Considering POR could have drafted Morrison...I think comparing his performances to Roy\Aldridge are fair...even if a few of the fanboys don't want to hear it....


Then you'd best start posting details of every draft pick we made before Webster...and every person drafted before every player on our team so that we can all realize how terribly wrong we are all of the time. It's horrible.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Well it's the first time, and since he has "local" ties I thought I would let people know they can watch the Orlando summer league games via web cast on NBAtv. For those people that can't view it for whatever reason I wanted to let them know he did well.
> 
> Not every high draft pick has a great summer league either. Our own high lottery pick, LaMarcus Aldridge, has struggled a bit offensively. So tell me again why it's not news worhty enough for you Sire?


Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

mediocre man said:



> Well it's the first time, and since he has "local" ties I thought I would let people know they can watch the Orlando summer league games via web cast on NBAtv. For those people that can't view it for whatever reason I wanted to let them know he did well.
> 
> Not every high draft pick has a great summer league either. Our own high lottery pick, LaMarcus Aldridge, has struggled a bit offensively. So tell me again why it's not news worhty enough for you Sire?


Smartass.

I just don't care for 100 threads about the 100 guys that we COULD still have on the team. It's lame. Particularly when you only post this stuff after they play well. (Despite the fact that Morrison actually did NOT play well in today's game, though it appears he was playing well when you posted, which makes me think you're more into gloating than actually informing anyone of anything.)

How'd Telfair do in his 2nd summer league game by the way?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> Smartass.
> 
> I just don't care for 100 threads about the 100 guys that we COULD still have on the team. It's lame. Particularly when you only post this stuff after they play well. (Despite the fact that Morrison actually did NOT play well in today's game, though it appears he was playing well when you posted, which makes me think you're more into gloating than actually informing anyone of anything.)
> 
> How'd Telfair do in his 2nd summer league game by the way?



Not so good. I however didn't post the first Telfair thread.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> I'm not a linker, but if you go to nba.com it's right there.


 Uhh...what am I missing? I click on the link and you can hear a game going on, but they're only showing the scoreboard on the video.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Sebastian's numbers in his second game:

27 1-5 0-2 3-4 0 1 1 2 1 0 4 5 5

One assist to 4 turnovers! One for five shooting. I guess there's still no J in Telfair.

Don't get me wrong, I like Telfair. But, he's not by any means worth a Brandon Roy.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazed said:


> Uhh...what am I missing? I click on the link and you can hear a game going on, but they're only showing the scoreboard on the video.



Dunno. After the Charlotte game it did that. I figured it was between games. I don't know why it's still doing it.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Good friggen grief, some of you posters on here are acting like B*****S ! Who cares if we give updates on other players? Adam was one of my fv prospects this year and I really want to see how he does, same goes for Gay and Tyrus and to an extent Foye. I like to see how the players I liked before the draft are performing. Its bball related so don't get your mofo panties in a bundles.... ummmkay?


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Good friggen grief, some of you posters on here are acting like B*****S ! Who cares if we give updates on other players? Adam was one of my fv prospects this year and I really want to see how he does, same goes for Gay and Tyrus and to an extent Foye. I like to see how the players I liked before the draft are performing. Its bball related so don't get your mofo panties in a bundles.... ummmkay?


Who are you? What's the point of posting crap like this?

If you like Adam or Telfair - cool. Enjoy yourself... talk about it if it pleases you, just be civil. 

Life's too short for us to have to put up with your BS.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I try to be civil, but when all i read for 2 pages is b****en and moanin about too many threads about other players in the draft, it annoys me. this is a BASKETBALL forum ,we talk ball and that is what this thread should have been about; BALL! I enjoy comparing ou picks vs the otherl otto guys ,esp since we took 2 in the top 6 of the lotto. If ppl are acting like tricks im gonna say something.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

See what you started MM . . . and that title suggests you knew it would come to this.

Back in your Ptd days you would never try to cause such chaos, what has Texas done to you. :biggrin:


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> I try to be civil, but when all i read for 2 pages is b****en and moanin about too many threads about other players in the draft, it annoys me. this is a BASKETBALL forum ,we talk ball and that is what this thread should have been about; BALL! I enjoy comparing ou picks vs the otherl otto guys ,esp since we took 2 in the top 6 of the lotto. If ppl are acting like tricks im gonna say something.


Actually, to be technical, this would be a BLAZERS forum...there are other forums for basketball in general.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Well Morrison was 3 of 14 from the field....sub 25%. 6 of his 12 were from the foul line.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

anyone have a link to a box score for Morrison's game?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> anyone have a link to a box score for Morrison's game?


Linkage


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Personally, I'm starting to like the Brandon Roy kool-aide. :biggrin: 

Neither Roy nor Morrison were on top of my wish list before the draft, but from what I've been reading of the SL games it sounds like Roy is the best player on our summer league roster. He was a great pick where we picked him, and as much as I liked Telfair, I believe it was a good trade.

I'm extremely happy with the choices the Blazers made on draft night. I was and am thrilled we got Aldridge (instead of Morrison).

And if anyone wants to keep up with the Morrison news, that's cool too. He is 'local' after all. :angel:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

ouch rough outing for ammo, but it is summer league. He will be a one trick pony, but he could be a more versitile version of glen rice in the same city he once played in. Playing with felton will do him wonders as well.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> You are not causing trouble MM....
> 
> I am interested to see how Morrison performs in summer league and more importantly throughout the season...
> 
> Considering POR could have drafted Morrison...I think comparing his performances to Roy\Aldridge are fair...even if a few of the fanboys don't want to hear it....


I second the motion.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Morrison should be an interesting player to follow... some on this board had a lot of emotional investment in him, and have been selling us on how good he was going to be for some time.

He didn't shoot well today, but he got some assists, and if he can keep passing the ball like that, he's going to be a heck of a pro because I doubt he'll be a sub-25% shooter 

I'm obviously very happy that we took Aldridge instead of Morrison, but I look forward to seeing what Morrison's capable of doing in the NBA and especially when the whole offense isn't geared towards getting him the ball every possession.

Ed O.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i like that we got aldridge and roy, I was agianst getting roy at the 4th pick but hey we did great to get him with the 6th!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

His first ever summer league game he did poorly. 

As did Aldridge.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

t.thomas also was 3-9 with 6 turnovers in his first game yesterday


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I think Morrison did pretty well actually. He didn't shoot well, but he filled up the stat sheet. His shots will fall most of the time. I'm still happy we've got Aldridge and Roy though. As I've said before, this draft went just about perfectly for the Blazers.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Hey, I am not trying to cause trouble either.... :banana: 

Morrison will light it up in Charlotte. He is getting rave reviews from both Bickerstaff's, teammates and a guy named # 23. I am pulling for him to get the ROY. The guy is gonna flat out score. 

That said, I am highly impressed with Brandon Roy and see him as an awesome addition to this team! I like his moxy, and must admit I am pleasantly surprised with his game. I see him as a great long term fit. Will he start? As the shooting guard I suppose? 

For me, the jury is out on Allredge yet. Nice kid. Hard worker. Loads of the "P" word.....but getting pushed around by J.P. Batista when you are the second pick in the draft? 

Someone else was stating in another thread they were tired of the "soft" tag....well, that is understandable, but right now he is exactly that...soft and raw (sounds like a bad toilet paper). Now, I do think he can put some muscle on. I do hope that he gets strong and nasty and can get up there in ability to Bosh.... 

Ok...bring it....... :biggrin:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Oil Can said:


> Hey, I am not trying to cause trouble either.... :banana:
> 
> Morrison will light it up in Charlotte. He is getting rave reviews from both Bickerstaff's, teammates and a guy named # 23. I am pulling for him to get the ROY. The guy is gonna flat out score.
> 
> ...




You redeamed yourself when you mentioned Bosh IMO. Bosh used to get abused by PF's in the league his first couple of years, as did Jermaine O'Neal. Aldridge has no business trying to muscle underneath the basket with players like Randolph or Brand. Give him a couple of years though and I think he'll be very good. he has the skills right now, and he seems to have the work ethic needed to add muscle.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> Morrison will light it up in Charlotte. He is getting rave reviews from both Bickerstaff's, teammates and a guy named # 23. I am pulling for him to get the ROY. The guy is gonna flat out score.
> 
> Ok...bring it....... :biggrin:



OK . . . Jordan was also responsible for the Kwame Brown pick . . . I like Morrison and am interested to see how he does at the next level, but did he just get the "kiss" of death with a Jordan endorsement . . . I think the only thing worse than a Jordan endorsement is the rumor that Isiah also likes Morrison and is looking to trade for him :biggrin:


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> OK . . . Jordan was also responsible for the Kwame Brown pick . . . I like Morrison and am interested to see how he does at the next level, but did he just get the "kiss" of death with a Jordan endorsement . . . I think the only thing worse than a Jordan endorsement is the rumor that Isiah also likes Morrison and is looking to trade for him :biggrin:


Funny, but I doubt it is entirely true. Jordan had been on the job for about 10 days when Morrison came to town. I think it is really the result of Bernie B, who by the way has a much better draft record than Pritchard or Patterson. 

Kwame Brown was a horrific pick in hindsight. It is all something of a crapshoot...especially when a team drafts a guy on the "P" word and tries to project his skills out 2-3 years.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Oil Can said:


> Hey, I am not trying to cause trouble either.... :banana:
> 
> Morrison will light it up in Charlotte. He is getting rave reviews from both Bickerstaff's, teammates and a guy named # 23. I am pulling for him to get the ROY. The guy is gonna flat out score.
> 
> ...


Hey, you're not allowed to say nice things about Roy. You're the Morrison guy and are supposed to hate anyone without a stache!

This completely blows my established understanding of the board. What next? Will Ed O predict the playoffs for the Blazers? Will Mixum start holding civil discussions regarding the front office?

Will I say something vaguely intelligent? 

Nah....


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I actually wish POR had selected Morrison at #2 and then taken Roy at #6/#7....

I think IF POR had taken Morrison at #2...chances were good CHA would have taken Rudy Gay at #3...Thomas still would have been there at #4...S.Williams at #5...and Roy at #6...

The fact that this team is going to still struggle next year and that the 2007 draft looks to be strong in post players (Oden, Noah, Durant, B.Wright, Splitter, Horford, McRoberts)...It would have made a lot more sense IMO...

Obviously, POR mgmt loves the potential of Aldridge, and he does have a good skillset, is a nice kid, seems to have a good IQ and work ethic...but I still have concerns over his ability to "step up"....He just doesn't affect a game...like you think he will.....and for a #2 draft pick, I find that concerning...

Yeah...he is young...Yeah, He will get stronger...but I don't think the problem with him is so much his physical strength as what is b\t his ears.....He just hasn't showed that will to go out there and punish his opponents\light them up.....Which...unless that changes...and maybe it is possible...unlikely...but possible...Aldridge will remain one those NBA players who puts up mediocre stats and whom fans\media and coaches wonder why he is incapable of providing more than he does...

Personally...I expect more out of a #2 pick than pedestrian statistics and a nominal effect over the game as a whole...


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> Hey, you're not allowed to say nice things about Roy. You're the Morrison guy and are supposed to hate anyone without a stache!



Roy has some little fuzzy looking dead cat thing going as well. So I guess he is ok. 

I don't wish for the failure of any of PDX's picks...I just strongly question them, and personally believe that Morrison wouild have been the absolute best person the Blazers could have taken. For reasons I repeated ad nauseum. He would have brought me to the RG. I will be a tv watcher instead now, putting money towards Zag's games. 

Heck, now I can afford to go watch them at MSN vs. St Joe's this fall.....I guess my money will go to overpriced Manhattan hotels, instead of overpriced RG seats. 

I hope that Roy and Allredge are cornerstones of a Blazer revival on and off the court. I hope Martell shoots lights out this year. I hope that Jack continues his growth at PG. It will be interesting to watch.......


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Oil Can said:


> Kwame Brown was a horrific pick in hindsight. It is all something of a crapshoot...especially when a team drafts a guy on the "P" word and tries to project his skills out 2-3 years.


Jordan certainly deserves some criticism over that pick, but you also have to remember it was the 2001 draft. who'd should've been the #1 pick? at the time, it seems like the debate was between Chandler, Curry and Kwame. Gasol and Battier were also pretty highly thought of. 

obviously, Gasol would've been the best of that sad lot, but none of them makes you go "Wow! How could you miss that?" 

the best pick in that draft, Gilbert Arenas, went in the second round. in fact, there's probably more quality players from pick 10 and after than in the top 9: 
Top 9:
Kwame
Chandler
Gasol
Curry
J. Richardson

The rest:
Joe Johnson
Richard Jefferson
Zach Randolph
Tony Parker
Arenas
Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje 

what a rotten year to have the #1 pick.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Starting this thread was such an obvious troll move. So lame.

The title of this thread should be..

OT: Morrison sucks in first summer league game. 

And there should have been a link to the box score.

When he inevitably does well there should be another thread...

OT: Morrison kicks *** in summer league!!!! 

Also with a link to the box score.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> I try to be civil, but...


Keep trying then - I know it can get annoying dealing with people on here from time to time, but if you keep your cool, people take you more seriously, and it makes it better for everyone.

Cheers.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ebott said:


> Starting this thread was such an obvious troll move. So lame.
> 
> The title of this thread should be..
> 
> ...



Well Mr. better than thou at the time I started the thread there was no box score. I watched the game on NBA.com. I also have a huge problem with the fact you called me a troll when in fact I am most likely a bigger Blazer fan...(and I don't mean nacho sized) than you will ever be. Please learn the difference between troll and realist who is letting people know his impressions of someone a lot of individuals on this board wanted the team to draft.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Well Mr. better than thou at the time I started the thread there was no box score. I watched the game on NBA.com. I also have a huge problem with the fact you called me a troll when in fact I am most likely a bigger Blazer fan...(and I don't mean nacho sized) than you will ever be. Please learn the difference between troll and realist who is letting people know his impressions of someone a lot of individuals on this board wanted the team to draft.


No one is a "bigger fan" then anyone else....that type of statement is just ludicrous....all of us believe ourselves to be "big" fans. 

You make a thread with a disclaimer "not trying to cause trouble.." and then you whine when people bash you for doing exactly what you apparently knew would "cause trouble."


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I also have a huge problem with the fact you called me a troll when in fact I am most likely a bigger Blazer fan...


I did not call you a troll. I said that this thread was very trollish. I'm not even saying you ment for it to be that way. But it kind of did. Nobody's fault, these things happen. You should have titled the thread..

"In this thread I bash the Blazers for not drafting Adam Morrison because he is having a good game right now"

When the Blazers play the Celtics if Telfair does significantly better than Roy I will probably start up a thread called "In this thread I bash the Blazers for trading Telfair and cash for Brandon Roy because Telfair beat the pants off of Roy tonight"

And I will probably do something similar if Rudy Gay does very well when we play the Grizzlies.

You probably are a bigger Blazer fan. Everyone has the right to bash the team they love. I'd just prefer to know it before I take a look at the thread. I'm a big fan of informative titles. Things like "Um....not trying to cause trouble but....." tend to result in a hissy fit.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> No one is a "bigger fan" then anyone else....that type of statement is just ludicrous....all of us believe ourselves to be "big" fans.
> 
> You make a thread with a disclaimer "not trying to cause trouble.." and then you whine when people bash you for doing exactly what you apparently knew would "cause trouble."




Fair enough on the fan comment. I guess I should have titled the thread i know this is going to cause trouble but....

I really didn't want it to though


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

29 points for Morrison yesterday.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> 29 points for Morrison yesterday.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2516792&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab3pos2

Sounds like we should've signed Earl Barron to a contract. He did better than Morrison.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

yakbladder said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2516792&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab3pos2
> 
> Sounds like we should've signed Earl Barron to a contract. He did better than Morrison.



Or maybe we should have drafted JP Batista instead of Aldridge since he cleraly dominated him in summer league :biggrin:


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Barron will be a good backup for the Heat. Big kid.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Fair enough on the fan comment. I guess I should have titled the thread i know this is going to cause trouble but....
> 
> I really didn't want it to though


First I probably over reacted a bit to your post. But what got me was the subject. That makes it seem like if Morrison does well and it's posted people are going to get mad which I won't. I think we should have drafted him and wouldn't be surprise if he does really well. OTOH we went a different direction and as long as Aldridge isn't another Bowie I think we did ok no matter how Morrison turns out.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> I also have a huge problem with the fact you called me a troll when in fact I am most likely a bigger Blazer fan...*(and I don't mean nacho sized)*...


I think you meant "macho-sized," unless you are a very small triangular Blazer fan.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

blakejack said:


> I think you meant "macho-sized," unless you are a very small triangular Blazer fan.





LOL No, I love my nacho's........and it shows


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

today morrison 24 pts but only 7/17 from the field

t.thomas 4/17


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

crowTrobot said:


> today morrison 24 pts but only 7/17 from the field
> 
> t.thomas 4/17


 thanks for the update


----------

